
BaseEmoji is a binary-to-emoji encoding scheme - amoallim15
https://github.com/amoallim15/base-emoji
======
amoallim15
BaseEmoji is a binary-to-emoji encoding scheme that represents binary data in
a subset of the Unicode Emoji symbols, designed for triggering senior
programmers effortlessly. BaseEmoji is heavily influenced by my frustration
towards my tech lead that always shares data (base64 encoded) with me.

